# Barbering?



## sasandcol

We got a new mouse just over a week ago. During the night we hear a lot of squeeking and see Pixie (the new mouse) chasing one of the others. No blood has been drawn, but we have noticed that the others have no whiskers, or part whiskers, and one looks like she has bald pathces either side of her nose.
It has been suggested that Pixie could be barbering. What exactly is this? And can pixie learn to live with other mice? I am thinking of giving her away with another mouse, but obviously dont want another mouse to be distressed by her.
Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## SarahC

its the shaving off of hair or whiskers using teeth.A sort of overgrooming.The barbers never stop the habit and if bred from do it to their offspring.


----------



## sasandcol

does this usually cause harm/distress to the mice they do it to?


----------



## SarahC

well of course it's impossible to say how losing your whiskers feels.Whiskers do have a function.Other than that I'd say it was a minor problem health wise,just makes the shaven individuals look odd.I personally wouldnt breed from a doe that does it,not so bad if it's a buck because they can be removed.More of a nuisance than anything.


----------



## sasandcol

She is only a pet, but has rocked the boat in our group so we are going to give her away, but just worried about any mouse that we will put her with


----------



## SarahC

she will definately barber the new mice.


----------



## sasandcol

So is it recommended or a good idea that she lives with others, on her own or (i feel mean saying it) not at all?


----------



## Vivian

those mice must live in big groups in a big cage, so not only one one ather mice are without vibrissae.

so some mices will be get shorter hairs, but not so districtly.

mices in a big cage will give them up, but i isn't shure that she will be hold on to to this...so you can't go the right way, because there isn't anyone how are realy right :S

lg viv


----------



## SarahC

well I don't think it's a case for capital punishment.Just based on the barbering I don't think living alone is necessary. us people hate to look in our cages of animals that we care for and see a problem staring back.Very annoying .


----------



## Cait

If you want I have a doe who also barbers her cagemates. She is about 5-6 months old now and has had one litter, but I will either have to find her another home or cull her, as I can't have her taking the whiskers off the mice I want to show. She is only still with me because she's such a beautiful stone with huge eyes :roll: She could live with the other barberer you have if you want.


----------



## ian

I've had some issues with barbering and it seems to strike when the doe is in the early stages of pregnancy or shortly after giving birth, which is very annoying. I have in the past just culled these does but the last few cases I chucked in with my old retired does as I have a very dominant doe in there who I thought would sort them out a bit. Anyway that seems to have worked.

It would be better to cull the mouse than to keep it alone, especially a doe that would be really sad.


----------



## Vivian

thats interesting... sounds good
lg viv


----------



## Peteyandthegang

Strangely we had a large group of does and not one of them had barbered in the past (even with new introductions)...we added 2 satin does who they accepted well, but each began barbering terribly and now the poor things are whiskerless. We joked it was because they loved the feel of the satin coat so much, Im not sure why itd happen otherwise!
They are retired does and the satins were young at the time, maybe they just got too motherly :?


----------



## SarahC

isn't there one left with whiskers at all who could then be singled out as the culprit?


----------



## Cait

MouseBreeder said:


> If you want I have a doe who also barbers her cagemates. She is about 5-6 months old now and has had one litter, but I will either have to find her another home or cull her, as I can't have her taking the whiskers off the mice I want to show. She is only still with me because she's such a beautiful stone with huge eyes :roll: She could live with the other barberer you have if you want.


This doe has now gone to live with the original barberer, kindly taken to Enfield show by sarahc.


----------



## Maze

I have exactly the same problem with one of my does and its gotten so bad that my others are now sore from her doing it
so much. I've now put her in her own cage for now and hoping a week or 2 in there will help her get out of the habit.
But shes done it ever since I got her, and she only just recently started on the others in the cage which is why I know
its definatly her. It really is annoying. :roll:


----------



## sasandcol

thanks for the stone doe Mouse Breeder, she is lovely. They are getting used to each other as we speak, and harmony has been restored in my old tank. Fingers crossed it all goes smoothly from here. 
Was nice to meet so many of u at the show. And well done to the winners and thanks Sarahc for bringing the doe.


----------



## Cait

Glad you like her and they are settling in well together. Fingers crossed you get the result you are hoping for


----------



## sasandcol

unfortunately the stone mouse is way more dominant that the silver, so much so the silver is very bald. How do we stop other getting so bad that she gets sore.


----------



## Cait

It doesn't seem to bother the mice, just doesn't look right :lol: Just leave the two barberers be together and all will be well.


----------

